# 2008 Field Schedules



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Ok guys and gals....

The schedule I was putting together is not working like I had planned...I have to much info and want to include as much as possible so I am going to create a sticky where we can post ALL STATE schedules 

So post them up....or send them to me and I will post them.

Lets try and keep this thread as clean as possible.


----------



## JAVI (Jun 19, 2003)

*TFAA Texas Field Archery outdoor schedule is up...*

http://www.texasfieldarchery.org/Tournaments.asp?type=Schedule


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

*North Carolina Field Archery Association*

http://www.ncfaa-archery.org/Shooting%20Schedules/2008_Outdoor_Archery_Schedule.pdf


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

*Arizona Field Shoots*

Arizona is kind of thin on field events but here are the ones currently scheduled.

March 30, 2008 - Usery Mountain Archers' 28 target combined shoot. Just a club shoot but they are the only club in the state that puts on field events so I'm listing it.

April 26 & 27, 2008 - State Field Championship. 28 Field, 14 Animal on Saturday. 28 Hunter on Sunday. Usery Mountain range. Usery Mountain Archers, host club.

May 17 & 18, 2008. NFAA Outdoor SW Sectional. Ben Avery Shooting Range. Hosted by Black Canyon 
Archers.

Dave Twigg (Dave T)
ABFAA Tournament VP
Field Coordinator, Usery Mountain Archers & Papago FITA Archers


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

*Wisconsin Field Shoots*

WFAA Open
When: Jun 7 – 8 2008
Where: LaCrosse, WI
Description: Black Hawk of LaCrosse Registration form can be found here: http://www.wfaa-archery.com/Tournaments.html

Great Lake Outdoor Sectionals
When: Jun 14 – 15 2008
Where: Eau Claire WI
Description: Eau Claire Archers Registration form can be found here: http://www.wfaa-archery. 

WFAA Outdoor Championship
When: Jul 12 – 13 2008
Where: Eau Claire WI
Description: Eau Claire Archers Registration form can be found here: http://www.wfaa-archery.com/Tournaments.html 

If you need more info contact Supernova


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

*Virginia Shoot Schedule*

http://vfaa.org/files/Virginia_Archery_Club_Schedule_2008.pdf


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

*MAA Maryland Archery Association*

http://md-archery.org/schedule.htm


----------



## Cecil (Mar 10, 2003)

*CT Field/Target Shoot Schedule*

04/27/08 - 300 Field Round - Hamden Bowmen
05/18/08 - International Round - Pootatuck Archers
06/15/08 - Field Round - Hamden Bowmen
07/12-07/13/08 - CAA State Open (600 Round) - New Haven Raccoon Club
07/20/08 - Field Round - Cos Cob Archers
08/10/08 - CAA State Field Championship (14F, 14H, 14A) - Pootatuck Archers

For more information and/or club locations: www.caa-archery.org


----------



## voxito (Apr 16, 2006)

Mississippi State Archery Association
2008 Schedule

Date Event Location Time

May 3, Tangi Field Shoot, Tangi Archery Club,	9:00 AM

May 17, MSA Field: 14 Field, 14 Hunter, Percy Quinn State Park,	9:00 AM

May 25, Thunderbird Classic: 14 Field, 14 Hunter,	Percy Quinn State Park,	9:00 AM

May 24,25,	NFAA Sectional 3D, Tangi Archery Club,	9:00 AM

June 7 Tangi 900 Tangi Archery Club	9:00 AM

June 14,15	NFAA Sectional Field Red River Bowmen	n/a 

August 23,24	Tangi Field Festival Tangi Archery Club	9:00 AM


Directions
Percy Quinn Archery Range (Percy Quinn State Park, McComb, MS)
1.	Go West off I-55 onto Airport Fernwood Road
2.	Turn Right on 48
3.	Turn Left into Percy Quinn State Park
4.	Hang Left on first fork
5.	Keep going straight until lake dam, and go right to get across it
6.	You’ll see the archery club sign on the left on the other side of the lake and pull in there.

Percy Quinn State Park has camping and a nice golf course. McComb has plenty of hotels. 28 targets and practice range where you shoot out from under a pavilion out to 80.



Tangi Archery Club (Wadill Wildlife Refuge, Baton Rouge, LA)
1.	Go South on 55
2.	Go West on 12
3.	Take exit #7/O'NEAL LANE toward LA 3245 N - go 0.3 mi
4.	Turn Right on O’NEAL LANE LA 3245 - go 1.2 mi
5.	Continue to follow LA-3245 - go .5 mi 
6.	Continue on S CHOCTAW DRIVE EXT - go 1.7 mi 
7.	Turn Right on N FLANNERY RD - go 1.2 mi 
8.	Arrive at 4142 N FLANNERY RD, BATON ROUGE, on the Right


----------



## spotman (Jun 2, 2006)

*West Virginia*

http://www.wvarchery.org
West Virginia Archery Association Schedule


----------



## rudeman (Jan 25, 2006)

*Massachusetts Field Archery Outdoor Schedule*

Here's the MFAA outdoor schedule for 2008. Go to http://www.mfaa-archery.org/ for more info and club directions.

2008 200 OUTDOOR SCHEDULE MFAA 

DATE CLUB ROUND

5/4/2008 GRANBY FIELD

5/11/2008 NENAMESECK FIELD

5/18/2008 WESTFIELD FIELD

5/25/2008 PEQUOIG FIELD

6/1/2008 LUNENBURG FIELD

6/8/2008 PEQUOIG FIELD

6/15/2008 SENIOR GAMES AT SPRINGFIELD COLLEGE QUALIFING YEAR 

6/21-22/08 NEW ENGLAND SECTIONAL AT LUNENBURG 

6/29/2008 LUNENBURG FIELD

7/6/2008 GRANBY HUNTER

7/13/2008 LUNENBURG FIELD

7/20/2008 BAY STATE GAMES 

7/21/2008 NATIONAL OUTDOOR AT YANKTON, S. DAKOTA 

7/28/2008 NENAMESECK FIELD

8/3/2008 LUNENBURG HUNTER

8/9-10/2008 STATE OUTDOOR CHAMPION HOST HOOP'S @ LUNENBURG 

8/17/2008 GRANBY FIELD

8/24/2008 GRANBY FIELD

8/30-31/2008 N E CHAMPIONSHIPS AT LUNENBURG 

9/7/2008 PEQUOIG FIELD

9/14/2008 LUNENBURG FIELD


----------



## Rider (Mar 26, 2007)

*Western New York Outdoor Schedule*

WNYFAB OUTDOOR SCHEDULE - 2008


MAY	4	
11 -------------- MOTHER’S DAY ---------------	
18	
25	
26 -------------- MEMORIAL DAY -------------	
JUNE	1	
8* EVANS - 28 Field - FEDERATION	
15* LASALLE - FEDERATION	
22* EVANS - 28 Field - FEDERATION	
28 - 29 NFAA MID-ATLANTIC TOURNAMENT - Watkins Glen, NY	
JULY	4 -------------- INDEPENDENCE DAY --------------	
6	
13* LASALLE - 28 Field - FEDERATION	
20* EVANS - 28 Hunter - FEDERATION	
21 - 25 63rd NFAA OUTDOOR NATIONAL TOURNAMENT - YANKTON, SD	
27	
AUGUST	3* DOUBLE T - 14 Field &14 Hunter - FEDERATION	
10 WNYFAB OUTDOOR CHAMPIONSHIP - @ LASALLE	
16 - 17 58th NYFAB OUTDOOR CHAMPIONSHIP - WATKINS GLEN, NY	
24 DOUBLE T - “40/50/60 YARD NAA TYPE SHOOT” - OPEN	
31	
SEPT.	1 ----------------- LABOR DAY ------------------	
6-7 NYFAB FUNANZA - WATKINS GLEN, NY	
13 - 14 DOUBLE T – “HARVEST SHOOT” 3-D - OPEN	
21 DOUBLE T - “TRADITIONAL SHOOT” - OPEN	
28 EVANS - “WNY BOWHUNTERS FESTIVAL” 3-D - OPEN	

* FEDERATION SHOOT ( 6 FEDERATION SHOOTS - 4 ARE REQUIRED FOR ANNUAL AWARD)	
NOTE: REGISTRATION TIMES FOR THE 2008 SEASON - 7:00 AM TO 11:00 AM	
NEW REGISTRATION FEES FOR THE 2008 OUTDOOR SEASON:	
THE ADULT & YOUNG ADULT (15-17) REGISTRATION FEE AT WNYFAB FEDERATION TOURNAMENTS IS $7.	
THE YOUTH (12-14) AND CUB (UNDER 12) REGISTRATION FEE AT WNYFAB FEDERATION TOURNAMENTS IS $4.	
ARCHERS 60 YEARS OF AGE OR OLDER, WHO BELONG TO MEMBER CLUBS OF WNYFAB, MAY COMPETE FREE OF TOURNAMENT REGISTRATION FEES!!	
NFAA/NYFAB MEMBERSHIP IS NOT REQUIRED FOR FED. SHOOTS. “GUEST” COMPETITORS ARE WELCOME!	
A WNYFAB HANDICAP CARD WILL BE ISSUED SO THAT YOU CAN COMPETE IN CLASS.


----------



## ramboarhunter (Jun 5, 2006)

*Re. Field & Hunter schedule*

:thumbs_upRainbow Bowmen of 1205 Baker Rd., Franklin, PA will be holding the following field shoots;

Shotgun start at 1:00pm except May 25

May 18, 2008 28 field

May 25, 2008 28 hunter (casual start 8:00am to 2:00pm)

June 29, 2008 14field & 14hunter (warmup for regionals)

July 6, 2008 14field & 14 hunter PSAA NW regional (may be shot as a guest)

July 13, 2008 28 hunter (since we have two complete courses we may allow either course or 1/2 & 1/2 to be shot as a warmup for PSAA state shoot)

see our schedule under regional shoots for directions and contacts.
Charlie


----------



## CHPro (May 21, 2002)

To add to the Wisconsin field shoot schedule:

Sat., May 24 - 28 Field, Blackhawk Bowhunters of Verona
Sun. or Mon., May 25/26 - 14 Field, 14 Hunter Beloit Field Archers
Sun., June 1 - 14 Field, 14 Hunter, West Allis Bowmen
Sun., June 8 - 28 Field, Whitetails (Johnsonville)
Sat., June 21 - 1440 FITA Round, Blackhawk Bowhunters of Verona
Sat. or Sun., June 21/22 - 900 Round Poynette Bowhunters
Sat. & Sun., June 28/29 - 900 Rounds, Badger State Games, Blackhawk Bowhunters of Verona
Fri., July 4 - 28 Field, Argyle (SCWA)

>>-------->


----------



## PA Dutch (Jan 27, 2003)

*Southeast PA*

http://www.stowearchers.com/

Berks County Field Archery Conference Schedule 
Date Club Round 
Apr 12th - 18th Northkill 28F 

Apr 19th - 25th Stowe 28H 

Apr 26th - May 2nd Popodicken 28F 

May 3rd - 9th Chestnut Hill 28H 

May 10th - 16th Northkill 28H 

May 16th - 23rd Stowe 28F 

May 24th - 30th Popodicken 28H 

May 31st - Jun 6 Chestnut Hill 28F 

Jun 14th - 20th Northkill 28F 

Jun 28th - Jul 4th Popodicken 28H 

July 12th & 13th Stowe 28F Championship 

For those of you shooting in the Stowe Field League, you will be able to submit any score that you shoot at a Berks County Conference Field shoot as your score for the Stowe Field League (as a weekly and/or pool score). Just make a copy and leave it in the Stowe Mail box at the practice butts. This year the Berks Conference is going to allow a week to shoot at each club. You will find a box or some other type of container to put your money in and you will also find a score card. The idea is to allow the Archer to shoot when ever they find the time. 



Northkill Rod & Gun Club - Directions 
66 Grange Road 
Bernville, PA 19506 
Phone: 610-926-7141 

From Reading: Take 183 North to Bernville 
Turn Right onto Shartelsville Rd. 
Take Next right ( approx 1/2 mile) onto Irish Creek Road 
Look for Club signs 



Chestnut Hill Archers - Directions 
471 Reading Road 
East Earl, PA 17519 
Phone: 717-445-4479 

From Morgantown: 
Route 10 North to Quarry Rd. 
To Conestoga Landfill Access Rd 
Club on Right 



Popodicken - Directions 
Route 100 North to the Gilbertsville/Boyertown exit Rte 73 
Make left onto Route 73, go through Boyertown 
Follow Rte 73 for about 10 minutes until you see signs 
for Boyertown Rod & Gun, make a left onto Sunset Hill Rd 
Follow Sunset Hill Rd for a mile and a half until you reach 
the Gun Club.


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

Brown Hornet said:


> http://archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=650765


That ain't the thread there Hornet...try this link (IT will actually work and show the NCFAA schedule...)
http://www.ncfaa-archery.org/Shooting Schedules/2008_Outdoor_Archery_Schedule.pdf


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

psargeant said:


> That ain't the thread there Hornet...try this link (IT will actually work and show the NCFAA schedule...)
> http://www.ncfaa-archery.org/Shooting Schedules/2008_Outdoor_Archery_Schedule.pdf


:thumb:


----------



## ODPS (Jan 22, 2003)

*ShootArchery.com*

*We will be happy to put up any Field schedules for you guys... right now the only field ranges on our site, are from Va. and Tn. We would be delighted to expand our field coverage into some more states!!!!!!! We will post the schedules for any local club... free of charge.... the only catch: we require all participating clubs to send us their results... so we can post those too...:wink:

check us out... **ShootArchery.com*


----------

